# defeat the purpose



## NoodletwigMeow

Comment dit-on "defeat the purpose of something" en francais?
Merci!
Kat


----------



## Cath.S.

Hi Noodletwigmeow,

_nuire à la bonne marche de_...
_être en contradiction avec..._

Translation may vary according to context.


----------



## bernik

ou aussi: contredire l'esprit de quelque chose...


----------



## webfeet

Bonjour,

je viens sur le forum pour trouver un traduction de cette expression... j'avais en tête "aller à l'encontre de" mais dans "to defeat the purpose of"
 pour moi il y a aussi le sens de faire un effort qui n'a pas de sens parceque ça anulle un éffort antérieur...

qu'en pensez vous?


----------



## Cath.S.

webfeet said:
			
		

> Bonjour,
> 
> je viens sur le forum pour trouver un*e* traduction de cette expression... j'avais en tête "aller à l'encontre de" mais dans "to defeat the purpose of"
> pour moi il y a aussi le sens de faire un effort qui n'a pas de sens parceque ça anulle un éffort antérieur...
> 
> qu'en pensez vous?


Je suis assez d'accord a priori, mais donne-nous donc un exemple, ce sera plus simple.


----------



## david314

Good morning my delightful cabbages! I am reopening this thread & here is my case: "As a learning aid, it is very helpful to watch French T.V. with French subtitles. However, the subtitles _must_ match the spoken words precisely. If, for instance, the spoken phrase were 'je m'en fiche', yet the subtitle reads 'ca m'est egal' -this inconsistency would *defeat the purpose* (of the exercie)."

Could it be something like: _Ce désaccord anullerait le valeur de l'exercice? _

Merci d'avance __


----------



## Moon Palace

hello David 
I would say 'cette divergence / ce décalage rendrait l'exercice vain'
I believe that indeed, rather than point to the goal, we would think of the exercice before it even started. 
Since, if it is bound not to work, why should there even be a purpose in the first place?


----------



## david314

Thank you very much, Moon Palace.


----------



## phynaert

un peu plus éloigné : _rendre (l'exercice) caduc_ ?


----------



## nouvellerin

Can someone please use their examples of translations of "defeat the purpose" in a complete sentence? I see the solutions, but I don't see how they are used or fit into spoken speech. I'm trying to tell my French roommate that if we throw out our glass/plastic/paper (rather than lug it to the receptacles) it would *defeat the purpose* of sorting the recycling in the first place.


----------



## phynaert

nouvellerin said:


> if we throw out our glass/plastic/paper (rather than lug it to the receptacles) it would *defeat the purpose* of sorting the recycling in the first place.



Proposition :
_Si nous jetons notre verre/plastique/papier (plutôt que de le trimbaler jusqu'aux containers), cela rend totalement inutile le tri sélectif.
_


----------



## Wordwolf

What about : "cela va à l'encontre du but recherché" ?


----------



## Moon Palace

Wordwolf said:


> What about : "cela va à l'encontre du but recherché" ?


Welcome to the forum, Wordwolf !

En fait, plus je réfléchis, moins je trouve que 'aller à l'encontre du but recherché' convient pour _defeat the purpose_. _Defeat the purpose_, c'est annihiler les effets; mais pas forcément faire le contraire. Or _aller à l'encontre_, c'est vraiment se trouver dans la situation inverse à celle espérée.


----------



## Argyll

D'accord avec Wordwolf : il m'est arrivé de traduire par 'c'est contre-productif'.


----------



## Wordwolf

Thanks Moon Palace!

En fait c'est vrai que ce n'est pas exactement la même chose. 

Mais je vois les choses comme suit : si on fait une action, mettons deux pas dans un sens pour éviter un truc qui va nous tomber dessus, et qu'ensuite la chose qui nous tombe dessus est déviée par quelqu'un et se dirige toujours droit sur nous, ce quelqu'un à fait quelque chose qui "defeat the purpose" de ces deux pas. Ce qui va à l'encontre du but recherché, ou dans un contexte et une formulation qui relève plus du monde de l'entreprise, et comme dit Argyll, ce qui est contre-productif.

Il y a pourtant une notion de "retour à la case départ", de "l'annulation des effets", et de "ça ne sert à rien" dans "defeat the purpose", mais j'ai l'impression que c'est une de ces nombreuses nuances qui sont, comme diraient nos amis anglophones (et les américains aussi), "lost in translation".

Il est vrai que "aller à l'encontre" est plus fort que "defeat the purpose", mais je pense que dans certains cas ça peut marcher sans problème.


----------



## Moon Palace

En fait, je n'étais pas tout à fait sûre de moi, mais c'est dans la phrase avec le tri sélectif que je pensais que quelque chose clochait:
_jeter les bouteilles va à l'encontre du but recherché... par le tri sélectif? (_c'est un peu maladroit je trouve). 
_Jeter les bouteilles est contre-productif_ ne renseigne pas sur l'idée de tri sélectif. 

Mais je suis d'accord pour dire que dans certains contextes - comme le sous-entend Argyll - _'aller à l'encontre du but recherché' _ou '_être contre-productif_' peuvent tous deux convenir, bien qu'étant légèrement plus forts que _defeat the purpose. _In my humble opinion. 

Le système de crédits de carbone instauré par l'UE va souvent à l'encontre du but recherché. 
The cap and trade system set up by the EU often defeats the purpose of curbing CO2 emissions.


----------



## Wordwolf

Mon père propose "un travail de Pénélope".

C'est une meilleure image je pense, à cela près que le travail de Pénélope est un acte volontaire et conscient, ce qui n'est pas forcément le cas de "defeat the purpose".

Mais cela ouvre néanmoins la voie des analogies de la mythologie gréco-romaine, on pourrait peut-être y trouver quelque chose de satisfaisant ?


----------



## webfeet

Il me semble que "Travail de Pénélope" veut dire un travail interminable qui n'a de sens que lui même...


----------



## Keith Bradford

Juste une petite remarque, on voit également : "defeat the object" -- même sens.


----------



## Cath.S.

Wordwolf said:


> Mon père propose "un travail de Pénélope".
> 
> C'est une meilleure image je pense, à cela près que le travail de Pénélope est un acte volontaire et conscient, ce qui n'est pas forcément le cas de "defeat the purpose".
> 
> Mais cela ouvre néanmoins la voie des analogies de la mythologie gréco-romaine, on pourrait peut-être y trouver quelque chose de satisfaisant ?


Dans notre rayon_ mythologies_, dans la catégorie _activités stériles et désespérantes,_ nous avons en stock le tonneau des Danaïdes et le rocher de Sisyphe.


----------



## Wordwolf

@Webfeet et Egueule :

Defeat the purpose n'a pourtant pas tant le sens de travail interminable que celui de travail vain parce qu'il s'auto-annule (et pas de travail vain parce qu'il est insensé).

Là où le rocher de Sysyphe n'a pas de sens parce qu'il n'a pas de but, et ne peut donc être fini, là où il en va presque de même pour le tonneau des Danaïdes parce que ce travail ne pourra rester achevé, le travail de Pénélope peut être fini, et son achèvement a un but.

Mais Pénélope choisit de le défaire chaque nuit pour retarder l'échéance qu'elle a fixé. Aussi, je trouve que cela correspond assez bien à "defeat the purpose", ou "defeat the object" - merci Keith - même si, encore une fois, cette expression anglaise fait référence à une action qui annule les effets d'un travail sans qu'on s'en rende compte, ou sans que ce soit volontaire, tandis que le travail de Pénélope est un retour en arrière volontaire.


----------



## Cath.S.

Wordwolf said:


> (...) encore une fois, cette expression anglaise fait référence à une action qui annule les effets d'un travail sans qu'on s'en rende compte, ou sans que ce soit volontaire, *tandis que le travail de Pénélope est un retour en arrière volontaire*.


Eh oui. Encore une fois.


----------



## david314

Here's how this 'shakes out' for me (regarding my specific case).



Moon Palace said:


> ...I would say 'cette divergence / *ce décalage rendrait l'exercice vain*'
> I believe that indeed, rather than point to the goal, we would think of the exercise before it even started.
> Since, if it is bound not to work, why should there even be a purpose in the first place?


 I like this a whole bunch -clear thinking, comme d'hab'. 



Wordwolf said:


> What about : "_cela *va à l'encontre* du but recherché_" ?


 I am wont to translate this as: *counterproductive *



Argyll said:


> D'accord avec Wordwolf : il m'est arrivé de traduire par _'c'est *contre-productif'*_.


 




			
				MoonPalace said:
			
		

> En fait, plus je réfléchis, moins je trouve que 'aller à l'encontre du but recherché' convient pour _defeat the purpose_. _Defeat the purpose_, c'est annihiler les effets; mais pas forcément faire le contraire. Or _aller à l'encontre_, c'est vraiment se trouver dans la situation inverse à celle espérée.


 I could not have put it better myself. 

-I hope that we're not both mistaken -that'd suck. 



Keith Bradford said:


> Juste une petite remarque, on voit également : "defeat the object" -- même sens.


 This is unfamiliar to my A.E. ears -but I'm happy to take your word for it. Bis y'all.


----------



## Wordwolf

Peut-être qu'une formulation plus simple de ce genre suffirait :

"_*ça ne sert à rien de* manger varié *si c'est pour ensuite* noyer les aliments dans la même sauce_"

"_Drowning everything you eat in the same sauce *defeats the purpose of* _buying diverse types of food "

Notez l'inversion des propositions dans les deux langues.

Bien sûr, en anglais, la seconde partie de la phrase est sous-entendue (puisque souvent mentionnée avant), et il n'est pas toujours nécessaire de la répéter, en fonction du contexte.


----------



## david314

Wordwolf said:


> Peut-être qu'une formulation plus simple de ce genre suffirait :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "_*ça ne sert à rien de* manger varié *si c'est pour ensuite* noyer les aliments dans la même sauce_"
> 
> 
> 
> "_Drowning everything you eat in the same sauce *defeats the purpose of* _buying diverse types of food "
> ...
Click to expand...

 I think that's really good, too; it's 'the quickest route'. No?


----------



## Wordwolf

Malheureusement ça ne marche pas dans tous les cas...


----------



## aroumpf

annuler les bienfaits - les bénéfices


----------



## LaMalouine

Bonjour tout le monde,
j'ai lu toutes les discussions ci-dessus, mais je ne trouve pas une expression qui convient exactement à ce que je cherche à exprimer. J'écris à une contacte d'une magazine dans laquelle nous voudrions faire de la publicité, mais je voudrais vérifier le contenu du redactionnel pour être sûr qu'il n'encourage pas les lecteurs de 'faire soi-même' sans acheter des produits chez les entreprise comme la mienne. Je voudrais exprimer que cela 'would defeat the purpose of paying for an advert'. 
Est-ce que 'va à l'encontre du but recherché' convient dans ce contexte? 

Dans ce cas, est-ce que la phrase complète serait, 'si le redactionnel encourage les lecteurs de bricoler/fabriquer eux-mêmes xx (les produits) au lieux de les acheter chez nous, cela irait à l'encontre d'avoir payé pour une publicité.' Je ne suis pas du tout sûre sur la construction de la phrase...

Merci beaucoup d'avance pour votre assistance !


----------



## ANDSYL

Bonjour LaMalouine

My attempt:

Irait à l'encontre de notre démarche publicitaire"

Just expecting someone will make better


----------



## Mauricet

> cela irait à l'encontre d'avoir payé pour une publicité.


Je dirais _Si les articles de votre magazine ne nous conviennent pas, *vous pourrez vous brosser* pour qu'on vous achète de la pub_.


----------



## Itisi

...cela irait à l'encontre du but que nous recherchons.


----------



## pointvirgule

LaMalouine said:


> Dans ce cas, est-ce que la phrase complète serait, 'si le redactionnel encourage les lecteurs de bricoler/fabriquer eux-mêmes xx (les produits) au lieux de les acheter chez nous, cela irait à l'encontre d'avoir payé pour une publicité.'


... _il serait inconséquent pour nous d'acheter de la publicité..._


----------



## Chat Perché

Je propose '(...) _notre investissement publicitaire n'aurait plus aucun sens.
_Mauricet est un peu expéditif  , et j'adhère également à la proposition de pointvirgule.


----------



## LaMalouine

Merci tout le monde - j'aime bien les propositions de pointvirgule et chat perché. Mauricet, je ne veux pas être impolie ou trop exigeante car je voudrais vraiment collaborer avec cette publication maintenant et dans l'avenir. Je veux tout simplement vérifier le contenu du redactionnel et leur rappeler que notre but est de trouver des nouveaux clients qui veulent acheter nos produits. 

Merci encore un fois tous !


----------



## Mauricet

> je voudrais vérifier le contenu du redactionnel pour être sûr qu'il  n'encourage pas les lecteurs de 'faire soi-même' sans acheter des  produits chez les entreprise comme la mienne. Je voudrais exprimer que  cela 'would defeat the purpose of paying for an advert'.


C'est dit très poliment, mais le sous-texte est une menace d'une grande violence, un véritable chantage, et c'est ce que j'ai voulu traduire (#30). Si la rédaction de ce magazine a un minimum de dignité, elle répondra quelque chose comme « Notre 'rédactionnel' est écrit et publié selon l'intérêt de nos lecteurs et notre expertise, sans tenir compte des intérêts opposés de nos annonceurs, faute de quoi notre crédibilité serait anéantie ». Pour eux il doit être impératif de ne recommander des produits que si c'est dans l'intérêt de leur public.

D'ailleurs je ne comprends pas la démarche : pourquoi s'adresser au service ad hoc du magazine, au lieu de lire quelques numéros pour juger du contenu rédactionnel et voir si c'est un bon support publicitaire ?


----------



## LaMalouine

Bonjour Mauricet, 
en fait je sais que le magazine nous convient bien au niveau de la démographique des lecteurs et le genres d'articles etc, mais ils m'ont offert un emplacement publicitaire dans un dossier spécifique, et c'est le contenu du dossier spécifique (pas déjà imprimé) que je voulais vérifier. Je comprend très bien la position du magazine au niveau du crédibilité du redactionnel vs les annonceurs, mais car mon entreprise est spécialiste alors je voulais vérifier que le redactionnel de ce dossier spécifique ne contredit pas nos conseils parce que c'est également une question de conservation d'animaux et pas seulement de profit.

Merci beaucoup pour votre contribution ! Il y a dedans beaucoup de vocabulaire utile que je ne connaissais pas avant


----------



## petit1

faire échec à


----------



## petit1

faire échec à
réduire à néant


----------

